# 2013 Self filmed hunts



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Please post your self filmed hunts in this thread.

No advertising
Please include your camera info (make & model)


----------



## Havoc-Tec (Dec 20, 2006)

Very cool thread! I'll post my most recent self filmed hunt. Man let's keep this going...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkO6z4wf8ZM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

Here are a couple of mine from last season - I need to do a better job of letting the camera follow the deer after the shot!


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is one of my doe kills from last year! http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eDNwGBTcH1U 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

My only self filmed hunt , to date :shade:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_n6ch-OjpM


----------



## zmelcher123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Here is a self-filmed hunt of my girlfriend shooting her first deer ever. If you want to skip the intro just go right to 1:15. And it's very dark footage in the beginning because he came in at first light.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8dwF1xPWCI


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is a coyote bowkill i self filmed a couple of years ago: http://youtu.be/GhsDMyPCuDY

Also my ten point kill is in my signature


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

2012 was the first year I tried to video our hunts. This is what I was able to get on film. Its not very good, but it was our first year filming.

4ptr from last year http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Adb1eOUEoE
8ptr recovery http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6QH7kV3kLE
button buck http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rFUXofWBWA
Wife's first archery kill http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0r6uHb3rPI


----------



## Havoc-Tec (Dec 20, 2006)

Early season doe short..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6oboxcgScY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Not many bow kills from our group yet but that is gonna change this year!
Muzzleloader kill- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ23Nh2mJWc
Double rifle kill- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUB8xHrY3kM
Nice six point archery- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tjd3bnEx24
My first turkey- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-uQRhxmwbs
Awesome turkey hunt from PA- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0xivdMcvgs
WV Gobbler- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nj54frBSno
Two kids with their first turkeys, triple kill on the end!- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjT3pwvoRu4
Highlight video I am working on, still working on it...- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIlU6IA8Bks


----------



## Havoc-Tec (Dec 20, 2006)

Hers a double beard from 2012. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxe5YEeiuiI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

*2013 monster black bear*

Sorry did not get the shot but I was at full draw when he turned and walked towards me, and he had me pinned, my largest bear, and my worse self video, lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB1aHtYZeeM


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

NY 8 Point self filmed 5 min long.............


----------



## andreaslundin (Mar 30, 2012)

I posted this in another thread but here is a spot and stalk hunt for fallow deer in Australia.


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8_EyZf4MBY

First Iowa Bird...


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Here's some of our Africa video
http://www.youtube.com/user/DoubleLungArchery


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

Great Video and editing.


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

Great Video- VA2


----------



## ditchweed (Jul 1, 2013)

Largest Bow Deer that I've taken, video is after shot, filmed with a IPhone and it was very very cold that day along with the rush from the shot its a little shaky (read a lot shaky).


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

My SELFILMED turkey hunt. Last weekend in Ohio, 38 yard shot to tag out for 2013.


----------



## Havoc-Tec (Dec 20, 2006)

This past fall. Archery buck. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WDlPeSRz7Lc


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Greatest thread archery talk will ever have!! Hands down!! Mark this post now!!!!.............


----------



## bobfish (Apr 17, 2009)

I've made quite a few. Here are some. Check out more on Youtube. Just enter "Bobfishbw" in the search block and this will take you to my home page. Enjoy!
http://youtu.be/KVRT2IymTO4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgf5xnjFCAo&feature=share&list=UUNuLJsiPFWIItgkT6ApAsTQ
http://youtu.be/g5Z2OmlzE5U
http://youtu.be/J80cU7FRcfc
http://youtu.be/H-0h-CEEZ5g


----------



## Havoc-Tec (Dec 20, 2006)

My first self filmed buck from a couple years back. Ol GL1 on a crappy pan head, no go pro, just happy to get it done solo. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjRNtztakHA&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

*Eleven Pointer*


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

*Eleven Pointer Recovery*


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

If you have a camera that has a Red LED light on the front (ex. GOPRO) Do you cover it?
I am worried about Deer being able to see the red light while it is recording.
Thanks


----------



## IA PSE Shooter (Jul 24, 2008)

this is one of mine. this came from 2010. don't have a recovery because didn't have a light and recovered after dark.
http://youtu.be/JtV7cCyYDk4


----------



## hoytprotec (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## hoytprotec (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## hoytprotec (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## hoytprotec (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## hoytprotec (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## hoytprotec (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Video's #4 #6, are probably 2 of my all time favorite self filmed hunts. Nothing fancy, and just down to earth average joe hunts. Awesome!


----------



## Soggy McBottom (Jul 17, 2013)

rodney482 said:


> Please post your self filmed hunts in this thread.
> 
> No advertising, no comments.
> 
> If you want to comment on a video use the PM function.


Self filmed as in by yourself with no cameraman?


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

*A few of mine...*

Enjoy!

http://vimeo.com/33577987

http://vimeo.com/33763120

http://vimeo.com/33817732

http://vimeo.com/33828948


----------



## hoytprotec (Jun 27, 2006)

Soggy McBottom said:


> Self filmed as in by yourself with no cameraman?


Yes.


----------



## Eric Cartman (Mar 5, 2008)

My bear hunt in Maine.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=z696v0MkyRU


----------



## Callmaster (Oct 26, 2011)

Check out this monster. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LDgWoUG871Q


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

Callmaster said:


> Check out this monster.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LDgWoUG871Q


Nice buck man!


----------



## andreaslundin (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a fixed link to the video which where supposed to be on post #15. Moderators could you please delete that post. Australian fallow hunt, spot and stalk.


----------



## bobfish (Apr 17, 2009)

This my latest video from this past season. Hope you like Slow Motion...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hCbptfsTxM&feature=share&list=UUNuLJsiPFWIItgkT6ApAsTQ


----------



## led0321 (Aug 13, 2008)

Here is one of several I have now.

The rest can be found on my channel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y3dvuQfG_4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

^^^ nice shot placement! I liked the 2 camera view so that we could see what you were doing leading up to the shot.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

My first video...I was self filming and while I could see everything great...the vitals are covered by the tree. Will build a few more in the coming weeks.


----------



## led0321 (Aug 13, 2008)

Another

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uE2P2-YdPHI


----------



## led0321 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hog hunt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WkMAAceP8A


----------



## led0321 (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7OxlHz7U-4


----------



## led0321 (Aug 13, 2008)

first Va deer

http://youtu.be/UblQjxPRQT0


----------



## led0321 (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFaoXsREudA


----------



## led0321 (Aug 13, 2008)

My 2011 highlight reel

I would do anything to have had my good buck on film but he came in at the wrong angle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTFq6Xv9gR8


----------



## Brent.hood (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Brent.hood (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

this was my first attempt at a self filmed kill. it was with a cheap sony handycam but i am upgrading this year so my videos will be alot better quality and hopefully i can get more kills on film. the best part about this video for me is that it was my first deer ive ever killed with a bow. ive killed plenty with a rifle before but it was my first with a bow.


----------



## bobfish (Apr 17, 2009)

Here is a buck fight I filmed in 2010. One of the best videos I've ever put together.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVRT2IymTO4&feature=share&list=TLDYYxC2x-4Bw


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

My first attempt at a video - turkey hunt 4-24-12

http://youtu.be/n6HaThzm8zA


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Here are a few of mine.

155"


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

180"


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

135"


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

120"


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

I got a bunch but there is some advertising on them


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

here is my latest. Its my first Episode from this years Turkey season:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6BneLeyXSc

make sure to watch in 720 HD


----------



## Havoc-Tec (Dec 20, 2006)

Last winter. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79vzX4_gsMg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

my buddies spring turkey gun kill hunted this bird everyday for two weeks with his bow but had no luck so he gave in and brought the gun.


----------



## jgbennett6 (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.huntvids.com/video/4700/2012-snow-doe

self filmed MA doe from 2012


----------



## Toonster (Jan 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Toonster said:


> ttt


Dude it is a sticky it will always be on the top


----------



## Toonster (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks I wasn't aware of that!!! Good luck this season Maxx!!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

enjoyed them all. thanks for posting


----------



## Cuda141 (Jul 6, 2013)

Here is one of mine taken on a Central Florida Public Land Hunt. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1h51IXvinc


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's a video I made for our Shiloh Ranch Mancation. It's more of what the experience was like minus kill shots (you do see the 4 hogs we took the first night though) 
http://vimeo.com/69021792


----------



## browning3 (Jun 23, 2008)

2012 Bowhunting Montage - Shot 2 does and a 164" 12 point. Didn't get the buck on video but got the recovery.


----------



## browning3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Doe #1


----------



## browning3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Doe #2


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Marked to watch some later


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

What all do you have to have to have a decent self filmed hunt?

Camera arm? Go pro? What I'm completely new to this


----------



## made in usa (Sep 1, 2012)

self filmed are keywords in this video but its worth watching no kill shot i let him grow http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ327NTtVSY


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome videos


----------



## joe23pa (Oct 6, 2012)

Great Thread! Here is a link to my Hunting Playlist on Youtube (joe23pa) . I have 3 self filmed archery hunts on video as well as a bunch of other hunting and hunting related videos on my channel. Feel free to check out my work and subscribe if you'd like.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLP3qpn-NCzDeFTzRLN3bdJ6LCCknbedEC&feature=edit_ok


----------



## DrewStevens (Jun 7, 2013)

I just bought a iPhone 5 mount for my bow so I can self film this season


2013 Prime Defy


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

^ where and what model??


----------



## DrewStevens (Jun 7, 2013)

Landscaping said:


> ^ where and what model??


http://crazyarchery.com/?page_id=384 it's pictured in gold but it comes in black. You have to have an otterbox. But it was worth it


2013 Prime Defy


----------



## Bowhunter536 (Aug 15, 2012)

The jackknife s4 is amazing on my Hoyt with my I phone 4s


----------



## wetcam (Oct 30, 2009)

Beast From The East. Shot 20 miles south of boston ma

http://www.huntvids.com/video/3082/team-huntvids-beast-from-the-east


----------



## postedboys (Apr 19, 2012)

No big bucks here gentlemen. My friend and I hunt in the toughest public lands of New York such as Catskills and Adirondacks and we harvest what we can. Just a pair of working guys from New York City. Myself, I have grown up hunting in the Catskills as a child. My best friend Doug I finally convinced to start hunting 3 years back. This is just straight up big woods hunting. We do not claim to be great hunters or pro staff, just hunters that enjoy a good time out in the woods.

Hope you enjoy it for what it is.

Our first video:


----------



## fly4fish (May 23, 2011)




----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's my 10pt from a couple years ago, please comment on the youtube page!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7b6wgE4B3k


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

z28melissa said:


> Here's my 10pt from a couple years ago, please comment on the youtube page!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7b6wgE4B3k


Great hunt. Great shot. Great buck. Thanks.


----------



## WhackNTrack (Jun 30, 2013)

Check this out! I'm 17 and this is my first year self filming. I already harvested a doe in Kentucky and got it on film. This is the trailer to my first episode on my dvd that im coming out with Spring 2014. Click on the link!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6JXj-Bb_d0


----------



## dylanleach10 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Self filmed hunts*

http://youtu.be/K9Ndal9XhvU 
http://youtu.be/eGyGWfcttgs
http://youtu.be/UZpe4rpdfjg


Nothing super fancy here, I just enjoy filming and sharing my hunts.


----------



## fly4fish (May 23, 2011)

Self Filmed Archery Mule Deer POV Hunt


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

*2013 Turkey Season footage (Episode2 )*

Getting ready for deer season, but I still had some time to finish editing my 2nd episode from my turkey season this year in MA. It was a crazy day in the blind, full of action. However I had to eat a lot of humble pie.
Enjoy!

http://youtu.be/FB-SD36CnlU


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Putt4Doe said:


>


That is fantastic! When I hear those footsteps in the leaves I get all fired up! Why on earth do some shows play crappy music over that??


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I havent picked up cyberlink so i whipped up one quick with movie maker.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

kybeau said:


> 120"


I like your vids, nothing like footage in big woods! Truly sorry to hear about your Dad


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Oct 20, 2009)

I posted this in the regular forum but figured I would post it here with the rest of the vids.


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

http://youtu.be/T2EZiYH5JSk

Missouri Doe


----------



## Backstraps4me (Oct 28, 2004)

kybeau said:


> 180"



Tad bit back.........?


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

*Recurve Kill*

Took a nice buck before good camera light then a doe 15 minutes later.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABbgQTn8RVE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPjqiJngibY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlHEx0ECQEg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19lZGQTTBvk


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)




----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)




----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmi4JTB5mSA


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)




----------



## Cbrew212 (Oct 19, 2011)

http://youtu.be/zCuUrOCOqkw

My 2013 Bear kill video. First time filming, and first time editing a video. I think it turned out really good! 
Not Technically "Self Filmed" but I filmed everything but the kill shot. Filmed with a Nikon d5100 and a GoPro as a second angle shot


----------



## Olsen71 (Jul 4, 2007)

[URL="http://[/URL]
Bow hunting rabbits.....


----------



## Olsen71 (Jul 4, 2007)

[URL="http://[/URL]

One more.....


----------



## bowhuntermanpa (Mar 15, 2007)

Crazyarchery Self filmed Turkey hunt last year. Filmed with an iPhone


----------



## browning3 (Jun 23, 2008)

September doe for the freezer. 
Video quality is not the best but it's all I got.


----------



## K Spud (Aug 8, 2013)

First try at a hunting video. No shot, no kill, did not even draw back. Enjoy!

http://youtu.be/FbUUUgXRUNg


----------



## Hookedup71 (May 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp-a8RXWuVw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Cuda141 (Jul 6, 2013)

Second archery deer I've taken out of this tree at Salt Lake in Mims, Florida....got em both on video  Thanks for watching.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7dxkBLbxpM


Cuda


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Cbrew212 said:


> http://youtu.be/zCuUrOCOqkw
> 
> My 2013 Bear kill video. First time filming, and first time editing a video. I think it turned out really good!
> Not Technically "Self Filmed" but I filmed everything but the kill shot. Filmed with a Nikon d5100 and a GoPro as a second angle shot


Man that arrow flew nice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cookie125 (Mar 21, 2011)

first self filmed hunt, a rabbit in the backyard. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKg--zIyIlg
some pest armadillo hunts. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKAjTP9p1dA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80izqGUvhvU
my buddy's first turkey hunt.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qn-guWB8SU
Some bobcats from my first day out last season,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYc_f7deH80
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyIKYVIQfx4


----------



## K Spud (Aug 8, 2013)

Here is my 2013 doe harvest. First kill on video. Let me know what you think.


----------



## dstreet (Jul 14, 2008)

Probably my favorite shot I've captured on video. This took so many attempts to get this to work.


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

Public Land mass P&Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjJZpcQRQus


----------



## blackradio (Jul 18, 2012)

It would be a great help if people could post the camera setup they used. I'm looking for a camera and arm setup now. thanks


----------



## JJudd (Jul 27, 2006)

passthru11 said:


> Public Land mass P&Y
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjJZpcQRQus


Great video reminds me of my crew. You guys look to be have fun ! Keep pushing the limits!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

JJudd said:


> Great video reminds me of my crew. You guys look to be have fun ! Keep pushing the limits!


Except we never swear...lol


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Doe kill from Oct 5th. More to come!


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice job bringing your son with ya. Awesome stuff!


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

passthru11 said:


> Public Land mass P&Y
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjJZpcQRQus


Great Job! Man you guys are dedicated! Sounds like you spent a lot of time in the woods without seeing a lot of deer but you never gave up!


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Heres one i did a few years ago when i was bored. Not very good quality, i just did it quick to show a few friends. Was always going to edit it nice and HD but just havent got around to it. Not available on mobile, so you might have to switch to desktop site to see it if youre on a phone.


----------



## JJudd (Jul 27, 2006)

iceman14 said:


> Heres one i did a few years ago when i was bored. Not very good quality, i just did it quick to show a few friends. Was always going to edit it nice and HD but just havent got around to it. Not available on mobile, so you might have to switch to desktop site to see it if youre on a phone.


Loved it very funny, may have to try that myself, lol


----------



## CityWoodchuck (Sep 29, 2012)

Here is a self-filmed hunt in Upstate New York! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz_N13EgZvk


----------



## ronoconn (Aug 9, 2013)

iceman14 said:


> Heres one i did a few years ago when i was bored. Not very good quality, i just did it quick to show a few friends. Was always going to edit it nice and HD but just havent got around to it. Not available on mobile, so you might have to switch to desktop site to see it if youre on a phone.


Hilarious


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

CityWoodchuck said:


> Here is a self-filmed hunt in Upstate New York!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz_N13EgZvk


Nice job, this is one of the better one's I've seen, I know how hard it is to run one camera and hunt.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

CityWoodchuck said:


> Here is a self-filmed hunt in Upstate New York!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz_N13EgZvk


Awesome video! Can't wait to see more of your stuff.


----------



## mab11 (Jan 13, 2011)

One from the other day.


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

This is the biggest buck I ever saw or filmed. Was on my first hunt with an outfitter and my first hunt out of state in KS.

Was filming with a Canon XHA1s, 3rd Arm Camera Arm and Manfrotto 701 head.


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

This was a fun hunt, shot this doe with a Rage 2-glad if I remember correct (was a few years back). Never saw a deer bleed like this, but she didn't make it far. Self filmed with same set up as above.


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

This was a youth turkey hunt we filmed, it was probably the most exciting hunt of the year.


----------



## blackmagic33 (Sep 6, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=980477922728&l=5411450609322047389
Doe I shot yesterday


----------



## Windwalker7 (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73tTEf1t-fA


----------



## Windwalker7 (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVUb0baxL80


----------



## Windwalker7 (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62iXVExQCoE


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Good stuff....keeo them coming


----------



## led0321 (Aug 13, 2008)

My latest

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OreDZbeXRqA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BigWillieP (Oct 9, 2013)

Good shot


----------



## Kb2112 (Sep 18, 2007)

I would definitely like to hear about peoples setups as well..


----------



## Kb2112 (Sep 18, 2007)

iceman14 said:


> Heres one i did a few years ago when i was bored. Not very good quality, i just did it quick to show a few friends. Was always going to edit it nice and HD but just havent got around to it. Not available on mobile, so you might have to switch to desktop site to see it if youre on a phone.


I wish I had that much time on my hands. That is too funny!


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

CityWoodchuck said:


> Here is a self-filmed hunt in Upstate New York!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz_N13EgZvk


Great Job!


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

My first deer kills captured on video, and a I got a double!


----------



## Windwalker7 (Aug 11, 2011)

No kill. just some highlights from my last few days on stand before my eye surgery

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Frb1Fh0wgXQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## filmit (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's a link to our October highlight video. I use a Canon 7d for film and a gopro hero 3 for secondary footage. My brother in law uses a Canon Vixia HF S10. We both have Muddy camera arms. Find us on Facebook ( https://www.facebook.com/pages/Outdoor-Intention/673121376040705 ) and give us a like. Thanks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-9tBeknvF4


----------



## Eliminator1988 (Oct 30, 2013)

zmelcher123 said:


> Here is a self-filmed hunt of my girlfriend shooting her first deer ever. If you want to skip the intro just go right to 1:15. And it's very dark footage in the beginning because he came in at first light.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8dwF1xPWCI


You know whats nice about all these self filmed hunts, such as the one you posted, is that while the quality may not be that of a professional, they are 100% real. It is nice to see your girlfriend shoot her first deer and the 2 of you enjoyed it together. Any legal deer with a bow is a trophy, especially your first deer. My first bow kill was a 120 pound doe at 22 yards on state land, and I was ecstatic. Its nice to see real people out shooting and enjoying each others company. Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## carolinagrnhead (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlI-CpgSwEA&feature=share&list=UUqTCyZvaqeLIK2tJUnzsfsw

This is my brother and nephew. Took my nephew out for his first hunt. Can't seem to get the video to embed.


----------



## BADJEDI (Nov 9, 2006)

*After a couple of years, I finally got a kill on film. We got hit by EHD last year, so it has been a slow process.*






*Here is a picture of my set-up.*


----------



## bowhuntermanpa (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok I got a Doe kill today and filmed it with my Samsung Galaxy s4.


----------



## hoytprotec (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's a season update video I just put together with all of my early bow season footage from this year. It's been tough. With the new job, I've only been able to hunt weekends, and I had the flu during the early rut. But I've been able to get close to a few deer, and even put some venison in the freezer. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## led0321 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yesterday's deer

http://youtu.be/MrjnnONFI8k


----------



## mab11 (Jan 13, 2011)

Here is one done with the gopro only. This was my second ever tradtional kill.


----------



## Kb2112 (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats on the doe. Looks like some good eating.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

No kill. Just a little buck cruising right under me last week. Didn't have the Sony camcorder that day so it's an iphone vid.

http://youtu.be/5OACmX9Imqg


----------



## craSSh (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's one from yesterday morning. 

http://youtu.be/BlSDqHyeoa0


----------



## craSSh (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's a hog from last year 

http://youtu.be/a887901Gz_I


----------



## jraak96 (Sep 18, 2013)

What kind of cameras do you guys like using best for self filmed hunts? im stuck on getting a GoPro or just a normal video camera. Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Self filmed my Iowa buck November 1st, 2013 Click here

http://barringer.bowhuntingroad.com/2013/11/02/my-iowa-buck/

Then went to Kansas and filmed my Kansas buck November 6, 2013. Public land DIY.

http://barringer.bowhuntingroad.com/2013/11/06/crazy-day-ends-with-a-buck-on-the-ground/


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

jraak96 said:


> What kind of cameras do you guys like using best for self filmed hunts? im stuck on getting a GoPro or just a normal video camera. Any info is greatly appreciated!


A go pro is very wide angler so it is fine for filming you in the tree, or a second angle, but will not really work for filming the deer being shot.


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFofUNe0a9Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player

A little background on this hunt. It was November 1st 2013 in Missouri. I had a buck and doe decoy out to my right which you cannot see in the video. I don't normally grunt that aggressively but the decoys were allowing me to and I was running out of daylight. I was shooting my mission ballistic. The buck ran about 75 yards and piled up by the pond. Hope you enjoy. 
Sent from my HTCONE


----------



## exocet (Nov 2, 2012)

VA2 said:


> NY 8 Point self filmed 5 min long.............


great ny buck, what part of ny are your from??


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

cgoehl125 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFofUNe0a9Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> A little background on this hunt. It was November 1st 2013 in Missouri. I had a buck and doe decoy out to my right which you cannot see in the video. I don't normally grunt that aggressively but the decoys were allowing me to and I was running out of daylight. I was shooting my mission ballistic. The buck ran about 75 yards and piled up by the pond. Hope you enjoy.
> Sent from my HTCONE


I didn't get a chance to do a recovery so here is a pic of the buck. 

Sent from my HTCONE


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey guys.....got a BRAND NEW Manfrotto 701hdv

Im going to put up for sale. See classifieds.


----------



## StickFlicker AZ (May 19, 2008)

*Highlights from last few years of self-filmed shots (USA and Africa)*

Here is a video I made of some of my favorite shots that I have self-filmed over the past few years. I shot a number of more animals during this time, but for one reason or another didn't get them on film (self-filming spot and stalk is hard! and sometimes I just screwed up...). All of the footage of animals that are live but which I do not shoot were actually taken during the hunting seasons for those species, but I elected to pass them.

A password is needed, and it is "compilation". Marvin

https://vimeo.com/59825057


----------



## hoytprotec (Jun 27, 2006)

> jraak96
> 
> What kind of cameras do you guys like using best for self filmed hunts? im stuck on getting a GoPro or just a normal video camera. Any info is greatly appreciated!


I see this question a lot of different forums. I put together a video that should help guide your decision. You can use one as a main camera, but this is what you can expect:


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hoytprotec, thank you so much for the above video. I inshore fish a lot and want to film my fishing trips and hunting trips when I go. Your info helped very much.


----------



## Birddog13 (Jan 21, 2010)

Quick - Raw Footage of my buck from this year buck! One of my goals this year was to get a kill on Film, well.... as you can see. It's not easy.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## HoytHunter4 (Jan 17, 2007)

Here is my doe harvest from this season. Video is long but it shows everything from summer scouting, setting up stands and finally some action! Cameras I use are for my main cam a Sony NX70U and 2nd angle is a GOpro. The summer scouting and b-roll shots were used with my DSLR 5D Mark III. Enjoy guys would love to hear some feedback!


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

My bear hunt in Maine this year. I included one of the other guys in camp shooting his bear with a rifle. 






If you want to see more bear hunting videos, check out my channel on Youtube, search for bowhuntingroad.com


----------



## MOShorthair (Sep 16, 2013)

Video is a bit long with no kill shot, but some decent bucks filmed at under 30 yards. Also, was able to catch a coyote trying to kill a turkey followed by a pack of coyotes that included one solid black one. I am using a cannon A10 and a Lone Wolf camera arm. It's pretty much my first attempt at editing together footage from a 2 1/2 day hunt. I'm not even sure if the link I'm posting is right but here we go. 

http://youtu.be/IyvR9vp3BgI


----------



## joe23pa (Oct 6, 2012)

Here is the link to my latest self filmed bow kill. Check it out, along with all of my other content. I also have three more self filmed hunts on the editing table. I'll post them as I finish them... Enjoy!
http://youtu.be/Y2h8U7VdX8w


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is my edited footage of my MA 2013 buck shot in November. Theres a cool liitle back story with this hunt. Enjoy!
http://youtu.be/n2hC2RHjP1Q


----------



## joe23pa (Oct 6, 2012)

nice job!


----------



## D.T.O. (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm into self filming hunts as well. What do you film with?


----------



## Mathews1987 (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## GeekStarexe (Nov 15, 2009)

here are a couple I filmed. for xmas I got a GoPro so now I need something new to shoot 

Monkey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30y9lpr2NOo

Wildebeast 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Br2kfZ1-Qo8

Ram
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH6-Hw09_2M

Ostrich
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QSkozOFOhA

Kudu 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHz0OHuyFp8


----------



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)

Some of my self filmed New Jersey hunts:


----------



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)

Recording my sons first year hunting and taking his 1st 3 shots!

*Opening day, 1st hour hunting!!!*





*Second hunt*





*Third hunt and his 1st buck taken at 30 yards*


----------



## bowhuntermanpa (Mar 15, 2007)

Here is some late 2nd season deer hunting here in PA zone 2B. Just took this doe 01/15/2014


----------



## Tmoney (Dec 26, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)

*Just finished Part III, mixed it up with deer and self video fox bow hunting!*


----------



## hoytprotec (Jun 27, 2006)

For anyone who self films or has any interest in doing so!! Some of the things I've learned (setup, settings, features, framing, etc) over the years of self filming!!


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

This link is to Part 1 of my 2013 Deer season in MA . It is about 14 min long. Part 2 will have my self filmed buck kill:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lal-iGc2bPM&list=UU7B9NUbQeUiQajahZvQ0_EQ&feature=share


----------



## sleek 1 (Apr 15, 2013)

First try at filming a walk.3 people 2x re-curve n im on the compound.Excuse the shaky footage (first time).New Zealand
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJFLBfUoWuM


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

Good job people . Saving some for later , Hope to be able to try this next year .


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwGmwJzKb1g

big doe and just messingg around in stand


----------



## kdemkey (Jan 16, 2011)

Go away with that monkey music in the beginning


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

pound salt


----------



## kdemkey (Jan 16, 2011)

How about next time you video and shoot something at least show the proof of the recovery. That would be a great first start.


----------



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)

*Overhead GoPro footage!!!*


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## bowanalee (Feb 24, 2007)

I hope these are not considered advertising. I don't get paid. Heres my 1st doe hunt. I have a lot more to edit. I'm posting them as their ready.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwsCGJXCEco&feature=share&list=UU1Y5H_zndi1bMSDaWBYOqMg&index=1


----------



## bowanalee (Feb 24, 2007)

I hope these are not considered advertising. I don't get paid. Heres my 2nd doe hunt. I have a lot more to edit. I'm posting them as their ready.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWIgtUJ_w74&feature=share&list=UU1Y5H_zndi1bMSDaWBYOqMg


----------



## PROTECTOR (Oct 12, 2013)

bowwana said:


> I hope these are not considered advertising. I don't get paid. Heres my 2nd doe hunt. I have a lot more to edit. I'm posting them as their ready.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWIgtUJ_w74&feature=share&list=UU1Y5H_zndi1bMSDaWBYOqMg


Great videos! Are u hunting with a back tension release?


----------



## MonsterManiac7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just try to get started! Should have hunts coming out in the next couple weeks. Please follow Bleeditoutdoors on Instagram, Like us on facebook, and Subscribe to our Youtube Channel!


----------



## bowanalee (Feb 24, 2007)

PROTECTOR said:


> Great videos! Are u hunting with a back tension release?


Yup, Carter Evolution.


----------



## valastroa (Sep 20, 2010)

Did a little something different than what you're used to seeing. Feedback is welcome! My first video showing some of my 2013 season.


----------



## bowanalee (Feb 24, 2007)

Heres my 3rd doe of the 2013 season My 8 pointer is next.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E-FV_hbsRQ&list=UU1Y5H_zndi1bMSDaWBYOqMg&feature=c4-overview


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

your an idiot...you get off an seeing people say hey we got it it here it is... same old story everytime? i shot it dead on its feet. stick to the original issue of you having issues with people of color. im assuming your a christian too?


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*That was awesome!*



TheFieldArcher said:


> *Overhead GoPro footage!!!*


Great video!


----------



## hoytprotec (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## kdemkey (Jan 16, 2011)

No I like actually seeing the animal that you killed.. heck you might of just injured it! Go listen your monkey music


----------



## MAXXIS31 (Dec 15, 2009)

Plan on doing a lot more filming in the future, I have lots of video that hasn't been edited yet. I need a real camera instead of a cell phone. I couldn't figure out how to make it full screen???


----------



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)

*This is my cousins first deer, we actually went to hunter ed together over 30 years ago to get our bow hunting licenses... he hunted a couple years and has problems with his back, bad football injury from HS so the bow was tough on him... but I got him out for winter bow and I think he is hooked now!!!*


----------



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)

*Being from New Jersey, some may think of urban hunting, some may think of Bon Jovi... some may think of both! Having some fun playing with the very simple... Windows 7 Movie Maker, highlight video from September 2013 hunts.*


----------



## RedDevilDog 3D (Jan 16, 2012)

Damn I can't watch the video!! :'(


----------



## jumpin jim (Sep 30, 2009)

kdemkey said:


> No I like actually seeing the animal that you killed.. heck you might of just injured it! Go listen your monkey music


Just checked in here for the first time. Have not even watched the video. If you are referring to a Race of people playing the music, you are way out of line.


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Turkey hunt 2012. First one I ever edited.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUmKHuVIJb4


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

kdemkey said:


> Go away with that monkey music in the beginning


Wow someone has issues. Get with the 21st century buddy.


----------



## sccreek2014 (Feb 1, 2014)

Just got confirmation my Sony FDR Ax100 4K is on the way...I can't wait to post some video's this year


----------



## Fulldraw02 (May 29, 2012)

Heres a couple videos me and a couple friends + family have produced...

ENJOY

http://youtu.be/0E2EpRBPBOE - fiances first buck...wait till you see the ending!!!

http://youtu.be/MNcqTCV0a5c - Shed Hunt 

http://youtu.be/anjljYGi30s - Team Highlight Reel


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Here is our latest. A little shed hunting action!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Fulldraw02 said:


> Heres a couple videos me and a couple friends + family have produced...
> 
> ENJOY
> 
> ...


Congrats bud!


----------



## kdemkey (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is my 2013 season.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6Z0zknStt0


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

valastroa said:


> Did a little something different than what you're used to seeing. Feedback is welcome! My first video showing some of my 2013 season.


So far yours is the most watchable of them all. If I had to give you a tip it would to be to shorten each clip by half and add double the clips. It will move the video forward faster and keep people interest longer. Great vid!

Here is a Feb shed hunt vid we did.


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

valastroa said:


> Did a little something different than what you're used to seeing. Feedback is welcome! My first video showing some of my 2013 season.


great video


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Cabin fever cure


----------



## hoytprotec (Jun 27, 2006)

Video from a recent bear hunt in the Boundary Waters Canoe Area Wilderness.


----------



## kyhunter2673 (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is a few from last year and this spring, last one is from this year. Im using a Canon G10 on most of these hunts, the one from this year was filmed using the Canon G30.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bcrf80lYrY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVQIXWIMW5c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GhRwWmnbtk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pv-sTeheVE&list=PLD1C288850F59A10E&index=2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1VhXrqrNCE&list=PLD1C288850F59A10E&index=1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLA6iVU62Fc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn_pwsy9ty8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JVQ3mVzZro


----------

